# Time to speak up!



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm always terribly hesitant of approaching people, but enough is enough.

In one of my classes is a guy who hasn't said a word to anyone. I've never been sure if he's unapproachable or just shy, but I've always wanted to speak up because I feel like he might be a little lonesome in that corner.

Almost every time I visit my favorite coffee shop, I see the same guy working on his classwork. We've both been going there for years, but nobody's said anything. I think he's even in the same field as me.

Before this time next week, I'll make a point of introducing myself to both of them. :yes


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Go for it! They will be very happy that you say hi to them.


----------



## Paradoxic (Feb 5, 2012)

Good Luck


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck Daft!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

So....


----------

